# Wildcat!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's Tamiya's 1/48 F4F-4, in Operation Torch markings for the North Africa invasion.



Tamiya 1/48 Wildcat


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice work!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Always liked the sturdy ol' Wildcat!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

'Tis truly a thing of beauty Mr. Payne!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Your Wildcat looks great. I always enjoy looking at model photos of one of my favorite planes, although I am partial to the F4F-3 version. I had this Tamiya kit at one time but never built it. Congratulations.

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

John P said:


> Thanks everybody!


Cool build, though the pilot who left his cockpit with the engine running and no chocks on the wheels needs to get written up!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That flight operator is 2 miles under a mountain somewhere in Colorado or their local airport....


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> That flight operator is 2 miles under a mountain somewhere in Colorado or their local airport....


Wow, he's 60 years ahead of his time!


----------

